# Pet friendly cabins on Brittany ferry



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Good morning ( afternoon, before I finish this ! ) to you all x

Has anyone on here successfully booked a pet friendly cabin on an * economy * Brittany ferry crossing from either Santander or Bilbao to Portsmouth ? 

Myself & husband were planning to return, on holiday, to the UK in June for a family birthday, taking with us 1 chihuahua.

Currently, bookings are shown from January to November. There are no economy bookings available in June for pet cabins....I emailed the company who replied stating that they could only find one cabin available on their * Cruise * crossing. She omitted to give me availability for our return crossing !!!

However, I checked and found that there was some return availability, in June - but, once again, only for their Cruise crossing.

The cost was just under £1000, return !! Phew, we don't want to spend that sort of money - just for the return ferry trip to UK. There are so many other costs involved.

My question is : How far in advance do you need to book for an economy crossing ? 

For instance, if, we decided to book for 2017. When do next year details become available for booking on their website ?

I didn't realise that so many people took their pets on holiday !!!

Thank you, in advance, for any advice.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We travelled to Spain in a Pet Friendly Cabin on that crossing in Nov 2015 , to be sure of a booking I had to go on a waiting list as the Winter crossings were released towards the end of Jul. I didnt give them a specific date but said I would travel any date after Nov 17th and was offered Nov 18th.As soon as the crossings were available and prior to public release you will get offered a crossing. It seems these cabins are extremely popular and I thnk there are only 14 on the boat. There are also kennels available but that means a cage in a room with 2 storeys of cages , around ten of them. Access to your doggy is available 24/7 and there is an exercise area , I am not sure if this is a cheaper option.Our crossing with a car (4x4) , a dog friendly cabin and an outside 2nd cabin cost around £500, seems the quote you had was expensive but maybe its the time of year. We went on the Cap Finestre so not ecomie.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Maureen,

Thank you very much for your reply and the help x

The amount that you paid sounds about right. Our quoted price of £1000 was for a return crossing. 

We were hoping to go back to the UK for 10/14 days & wanted to go economy ferry. Else, with all the other expenses, it would be a very expensive holiday.

I knew that they have a separate kennel system on the cruise ferry - but I couldn't leave my little chihuahua there. He would die of fright !!!

Thanks for the tip about the waiting list. I had no idea about that procedure, which accounts for all the cheaper cabins being snapped up. 

I will bear that in mind for the future !! Probably, next year.

All the very best & thank you x


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Because of the problems with ferries, I have used the channel tunnel instead. With the ability to stop at convenient points and a 90 minute crossing (including queuing inside terminal) the costs are cheaper. 

Davexf


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Allie-P said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply and the help x
> 
> ...


You are welcome , worth a phone call to Brittany Ferries re the waiting list , I found them very helpful as we were trying to get a freight booking on the same ferry and they lined it up for us. Good Luck


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Maureen & Dave for your replies xf


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you to Maureen & Dave for your replies x


----------



## Colin13846 (Oct 8, 2015)

We are booked on the econmie ferry end of January returning end of February, two adults travelling with two dogs, standard car and one pet friendly cabin - cost £700 return.
I have found best way of dealing with Brittany Ferries seems to be by telephone.

Hope this helps


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Seen on the forum thus weekend, huge scam on return, ferry guy saying pet passports not valid, use local vet or you don't get to board, 200 euros no receipt, bit of a worry....lots of local animal groups up in arms....seems one dodgy guy in cahoots with local vet...allegedly!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

This was reported as being Bilbao


----------



## Colin13846 (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone got a link for the ferry scam?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I was told it was on Facebook


----------

